# Still working on it but what do ya think?



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic knitting! I really like the colors!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the work is beautiful! That particular color combination is one of my favs......definitely a work of art!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome. I like the colors and that is truly a great job for your second project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

You are doing a fantastic job!

I've bee knitting for years and have yet to tackle entrelac.

I also like the colors because it will go well with both blacks and tans.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is your second knitting project?!!! OMG, it is beautiful! I'm extremely impressed. I also think the colors are really nice and lends itself to the entrelac technique.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


I love the color, a blend of two of my favorites.  Your knitting is wonderful; I've been at it for over 30 years, off and on, without ever having tried entrelac. I love to look at someone else's work but don't seem to be able to become inspired myself :~).


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the random yarn with the entrelac. Is the entrelac difficult to knit? I've been wanting to try it for a while but haven't plucked up the courage yet!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I absolutely love these scarves and the colors.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, and this is your second project. You are very talented and love the color. Go Doug.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

For your second project this is fantastic and you are really ambitious. I think the yarn is fine. I've yet to try entrelac, but it's on my list.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Your work is really nice.


----------



## PghKitty (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the pattern and the colors. I am glad to read a name for this but I don't think I am quite at the level to tacle such a complicated pattern yet.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Second project. You are kidding right. Looks like you were born to knit. Wonderful work and the colors are just right.


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

To me entrelac is fun and easy. I really enjoy it. The next project is goin to be an entrelac afghan. Thank y'all for all the support and encouragement I love it here.


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

Your second knitting project? Surely you jest! Love the colors.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

This is ironic, but I am making one in the same color. I am about the same distance along too. Good luck on yours


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the yarn! It really shows the entrelac design. Your doing a fabulous job!!!!! You go honey!!!!!


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes i only started knitting in Jan of 2013 making the Red Heart Sashay scarves. Then started teaching myself how to do "real" knitting. This is actually the first project I started but the second to get finished soon. (i hope) The first project i finished (second project to start) was a tie for my nephew. lol


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I am very impressed. I don't like picking up stitches, so Entrelac always impresses me, and the color is very masculine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Want to do this very much. But mine always ends up looking like a "c"


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with a previous person's post on this thread,.....BORN TO KNIT! Your work is amazing.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and I love the colors.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm impressed. You are a born Knitter.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice work. I really like the color


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous. I love the texture and I love those colors. Wow!! second project? Is that you in your avatar? Either way, may I say that is one good looking young man.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the colors together. You are doing a great job. Quite an awesome project for someone new to knitting.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the colors, especially the first one. But I think the entralac pattern is lost in the variegation of the yarn. You can't see all that work! 'Course 'free' has a lot to do with it! For the future...I think if you used a yarn with long color changes you could see the stitch design better.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

very nice work. :-D


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

dougnorton said:


> Yes i only started knitting in Jan of 2013 making the Red Heart Sashay scarves. Then started teaching myself how to do "real" knitting. This is actually the first project I started but the second to get finished soon. (i hope) The first project i finished (second project to start) was a tie for my nephew. lol


Ok, thats it,I am going to try entrelac,I ve been knitting for over 30 years,if this is your second project-OMG,knitting is definitely your forte,great job,kudos,that's awesome.Very talented,don't ever stop
Cheers


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your scarf is gorgeous! Love the colors and your knitting is perfection.


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

When you start your base triangles do look twisted and make "C's". I started and it did the same thing got scared ripped it out did it over and over. Then just said what the heck and continued right before my eyes they straightened out after i did the next row. So give it a try again you will enjoy it.


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes that is me in the pic. Thank you for the complement.


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank y'all for all the nice complements.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice indeed. I too have not tried entrelac.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Very impressive and the colour is lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love the verigated yarn. It makes the pattern pop


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey You! What a beautiful beginning to a beautiful project and what nice work. I haven't even tried to do this for fear of failure at it! I personally love the colors and think it would look beautiful on this fat old bald headed grandma!!!! You keep on with it because it is wonderful.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good. Keep it up you are a natural.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, and your work looks perfect. I taught myself to knit years ago, but haven't tackled entrelac. Good for you!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so glad to see that you are pressing forward with your knitting. You are doing GREAT!! Entrelac already. Bravo!! Hope you continue to share your progress with us.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome,fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks great because you do a great job. I've never tried this before because I know it would drive me over the edge and many days I'm so close already.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

The colors are so warm and soft. The patern you chose shows off the variagation of the yarn. I'm sure the donor of the yarn would be proud to wear it.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it looks great, Doug! Alright here it goes, I may be starting a 17-page argument here but...why do the men always seem to be exceptionally good knitters?


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Great work dougnorton.The colours are Great.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the colors. The scarf is gorgeous, you've done great handwork.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done for second project. Took me ages to do entralac.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Colors are great and your work is amazing!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks much darker in the first picture, but I gotta tell ya - either way I think the colors are great. If you don't like them, I'll take it off your hands. I'm extremely impressed that this is your second project. You've got a real talent for knitting. Good job!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Both yarn colours will go with a plain coloured coat or jacket. You are way ahead of me as I haven't tried entralac yet. Great job and I know where to go for assistance should I need it!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the colors, and the scarf is beautiful. Keep on truckin'!
Lyn in NC


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a charity knitter. I knit whatever I'm in the mood to knit and donate to one of the local groups I knit with. Everything stays here in NYC and goes to places like Ronald McDonald House, the VA Hospital and Harlem Childrens Zone. 
Beth


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow that's great....that is one thing I'm to nervous to try :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice and I'm sure it'll be very warm, it looks great, and wow second project and already doing entrelac that's fantastic.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks really nice to me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lovely work. Actually the colordo look nice together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it looks great!!! Free yarn - yahooooo!!!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


I love it and the colors are great, I'm still trying to master the entrelac


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great work....I'm impressed!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Great color AND work! Must try entrelac some day!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the colorway you have chosen. Interlac is not something I have tried in my 60+ years of knitting so I think you are doing a great job working with such a challenging stitch pattern so early in the game. Must have great small muscle coordination and a good dose of patience. We will all watch for more postings from you. Joan 8060


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

mmmmmm, I love it! Entrelac is on my "to do" list this year - and this is inspiring - love that it is a single yarn and not multiples of colors.............make sense?
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Aqua and brown looks great together! I would wear it. Good job!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


Nice work. I like the colors.


----------



## owlet2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just love it when i see a man knitting, good for you. If you don't like it you can always either give it away or sell it.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

High 5!! Entrelac was my 2nd project too! I made a sweater. I always called it basket weave before! Looks great. Pretty colors.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful job! Is that type of knitting hard to do?


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

beautiful! I must learn how to do that.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's going to be a work of art...coming along nicely...


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, especially for your second project. The colors look good to me.


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

beautiful - looks like a ton of work!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I love how the colors show in the entrelac pattern! It seems the repeats are short enough to get a good mix in every square. Nice work!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

You are awesome! I made one small bag in this pattern and was wiped out afterwards. Keep going, it's super.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Woww very nice. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! and I love the colors! Knit on!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

The colors are beautiful!!
For a second project, I think it is excellent!!
Want to try Entrelac too!
I am inspired by your work


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

These colors are very IN right now. You are doing a great job.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Your SECOND knitting project is entrelac! And look what a great job you're doing!! No more excuses for me! I've got to try that great entrelac scarf I've been admiring!

Congratulations to you, Doug!

Virginia


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Your work is outstanding--bravo!


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Geeeez, I think I was still knitting garter stitch scarves for my second project! Great job!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


Someone WILL really like it! It depends on the color that is being worn. Brown boots, or jacket, blue blouse/shirt/sweater. It will look lovely! The colors are "in" now!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice, the color is fantastic.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful wok Doug keep it up I know someone would love to have it. How do you get that effect?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Doug, your Entrelac work looks great!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

bravo! I hope to attempt that someday when I can give it my full attention.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think it is perfect..


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Great job and it is only your second project. I know people who have been knitting for years and still wont try entrelac.


----------



## tape (Jul 17, 2011)

Super color choice... it looks great... Tape


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Love, the colors , great work !!!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

It's terrific. As you can see, you have impressed us all!


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't know what an entrelack scarf is exactly but I don't think that matters. The colors are good and the pattern that works up from the yarn is really unique. I don't know if I would have selected them from a choice of skeins but worked up there are real nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## spots03 (Jun 9, 2012)

great job! I always get such great ideas from viewing all these pictures..


----------



## gaillynn143 (Feb 15, 2013)

LOVE IT !!!!!!!


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool. Really nice


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I am just doing that stich also. Watch on utube. My firs was dish cloth in cotton yarn


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Whaaat??? You went from your 1st knitting project of a tie to knitting entrelac? Can't wait what your 3rd knitting project will be. I think A Knitting Star is Born!!! :thumbup:
BTW, I do like the colors. Browns and blues go together really nicely :thumbup:


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I love it. Had to frog mine.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice Doug. :thumbup: Love the colors.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, Doug, if you don't find any takers......I would love it!
You are doing a great job, and I like the colors!
Knit on!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

you are doing Great. Keep it up.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I like it! Lookin good so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

your entrelac looks great. I haven't attempted it yet. Gives me pleasure to see yours - must have a go soon.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice! One of these days I need to try entrelac.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I think its lovely and like the colours. You are doing a brilliant job. :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice job and I do like the color.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

that is absolutely gorgeous!! Love the colors you picked!! Very well done. I hope to knit as well as you do when attempting to learn to knit entralac.

Angie


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Great job! Love the colors.


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

Verrrrrry nice !!!
Do you find doing entrelac hard ???? I would love to try it !!!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> You are doing a fantastic job!
> 
> I've bee knitting for years and have yet to tackle entrelac.
> 
> I also like the colors because it will go well with both blacks and tans.


Same here... entrack is on my to list , but I kind of feel intimiodated by it...... You have done a great work. Love the colors of the yarn.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

good work doug, 

I love entrelac and think this is very attractive. you might want to finish off with a different color to bind it all together - say the brown color. would enhance your colors. great work, especially for 2nd project. 

Expect great things from you in the future. be sure to post more of your work- we love to see what our forum members make. always seem to give the rest of us ideas to make ourselves. 

hugs
marge


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great job


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

This is your SECOND project?! Wow...that's all I can say! I love the color combo too.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Very well done. What is the name of the turquoise multi colored yarn you are using in your second photo? It's so pretty!

Cheryl J.


----------



## Judith Anne (Dec 8, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Doug - I'm an old lady who has been knitting for over 50 years and I've never been brave enough to try entrelac. To read that a young man is excited with knitting makes my heart sing. Your work is gorgeous and I'm telling you not to stop seeking challenges to make beautiful things. It is so gratifying. Keep on truckin'.
Twoie


----------



## Judith Anne (Dec 8, 2012)

What a nice post.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! This is your second project!? Fantastic. The color is very nice. It will be even prettier when it is complete. You go guy!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I love the stitch and the colors!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the colors and the work is great.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the color and the entrelac!

Hazel


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love it, both color & your work so far.


----------



## Gillygrace (Mar 15, 2013)

I do like the colours. Would be great with a camel or brown jacket. Good for you tackling entrelac so soon.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is lovely Doug...I feel if you can do it, so can I, and I am going to give this a try over the Easter break...Have a happy Easter.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Love the colors and you are doing a fine job with the entrelac.....love the look of the entrelac!!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Great knitting and color combo.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Hard to believe that it's only your second piece of work...very, very good!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very good
Tammy :-D


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Good job, I like the color too.
:thumbup:


----------



## dla2987 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very Nice!! Good Job love the pattern!!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Great work, and I love the colors. Keep knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

To me it is very easy. You are actually knitting one square at a time by picking up stitches and knitting stitches together. it is fun to sit there and watch each square grow as you knit at the same time your scarf is slowly growing at the same time. I was looking for the label of the yarn but cant find it. All the pics are of the same Scarf. I know it is a Red Heart yarn if I Find it I will let y'all know the color.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice color and a good job. Keep up the good work. tweeter


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks great, but also looks very hard!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is gorgeous


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantastic! Love the colores :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!
Jane


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you are doing a great job Doug.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it - you did a great job! The colors are great too.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I like them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

dougnorton said:


> To me it is very easy. You are actually knitting one square at a time by picking up stitches and knitting stitches together. it is fun to sit there and watch each square grow as you knit at the same time your scarf is slowly growing at the same time. I was looking for the label of the yarn but cant find it. All the pics are of the same Scarf. I know it is a Red Heart yarn if I Find it I will let y'all know the color.


What an inspiration you are!!! :lol: Second project and it's entrelac?! You are terrific with the needles :thumbup:


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!! :lol:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it and love your work. Great job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like Intrelac but have yet to tackle it. You're doing great and the colors are wonderful.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I like them - the colors are nice, and you're doing a good knitting job!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great, Doug!
Keep up the good work and don't forget to share pix when you finish!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


Great job! Colors are neutrals.. very masculine I think. :thumbup:


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Your second project is entrelac??? OMG. Fellow KPers, we have a budding genius among us. You go, Doug.


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

Very very good knitting and absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Just Beautiful. Not a stitch I've tried yet, but it gives me some incentive to try.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, I tried this type of knitting but soon knew I goofed. Might try it again, but I do watch TV while knitting and feel this would need full attention.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Really neat work well done


----------



## TAMACC (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the varigated yarn with interlac, the colors go well together.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

love the colors


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful, Doug!!!! Love the patterns that Entrelac makes on those luscious colors.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work, Doug. I like the colours, too. I'm making scarves also, but haven't tried Entrelac yet. Will have to put it on my bucket list. In the meanwhile I'm finishing a top for my granddaughter. I've unpicked it so many times,I thought I would give up. Will go back to the ruffle scarves to get some more inspiration before trying anything complicated again. Thanks for sharing your work. Can't wait to try entrelac.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is amazing for your second project you are doing a great job. Well done.


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

Amazing. I haven't tried that yet. Love the colors.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice , I have not tried this myself. Though I think it's beautiful when done.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful, you are doing a great job, love the colors.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the color combination.. Very good knitting.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I Love it!!!! adaptable for both male or female .
Excellent work, I have yet to conquer that pattern.
Keep up the good work!
jan


----------



## Pipsqueek (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice! The colors are great.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a pretty scarf and you are doing great with the entrelac. That's on my list of things to learn, but I haven't gotten to it yet. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the colors. Nice work.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


Doug, as you can see from a few reply's that we haven't yet tried entrelac, I can't believe this is your 2nd project, you have motivated us all. Keep up the good work WOW. Lets go girls.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the color. You're doing a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been knitting for ever, and I still don't know how to do the stitch good job!! You go Doug


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have done the entrelac in a pot holder to learn. The pot holder turned out great, pne of my hubby's favorite to use when he is in the kitchen. I used a variegated cotton yarn, Fun and will make other things using entrelac!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


Very nice. I like the colours in the first one. I am still to try entrelac. I did it on a dishcloth, wasn't too difficult as I have step-by-step photos to follow. However, I haven't tried it on large projects.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

It will be a brilliant scarf when you finish it. Well done and the work looks very neat.


----------



## Knitternana (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow great work!


----------



## BonnieJean (Mar 10, 2012)

Like !


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

dougnorton said:


> This is my second knitting project an entrelac scarf. Still in the works but had to share. What do y'all think of the color? It was a yarn that my step mother gave me. Not too sure if i like the color or not. Oh well it was free I am sure someone I know will like it. lol


It would make a nice cowl......love the colours too.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you're doing a great job with that stitch. That's one I haven't tried yet but I love the way it looks. As for the color, I would wear it so. Whoever you gift it to will love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors! Fantastic knitting! Have not tried that technique yet but it is on the back burner!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Very good and I like the colour :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Doing very well...and as you say...someone you know will like it I am sure...


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job! It makes me want to try entralac again.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

The colors are wonderful. Nice work.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome work! Those are the colour combinations my 5 yr old loves! It is very pretty!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

My- that is amazing, looking at it seems to be very difficult to knit that design, someday when i get the nerve i am going to try it !love the color, someone is going to be a very lucky recipient....


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it's wonderful. I will happily be the one to like it. Send it on! LOL

Anita


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

ok a lot of y'all have asked what yarn I am using. I finally found the strap. It is red heart soft and the color is waterscape. I'm just about done with it hopefully I will have it posted on here by tomorrow.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Your work is lovely, I like the yarn you have used. I love looking at the entrelac knitting, I have also watched tutorials on the internet. I will soon have to try a small project to see if I can actually do it!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great job & i love the colors in this yarn!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> I like the random yarn with the entrelac. Is the entrelac difficult to knit? I've been wanting to try it for a while but haven't plucked up the courage yet!


I love the entrelac, colors are beautiful, haven't had the courage to try it. Thanks for sharing your excellent work.

you tube has a site that shows you how to do it.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning.:lol:


----------

